# T5HO Bulbs



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

I am looking to replace my bulbs (that have been running for over a year) in my AquaticLife fixture. 

What are some of the brands and K ratings I should be looking for?

Can anyone recommend a place in the GTA or website to purchase them from?


----------



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

I've been buying SunBlaster 6400K bulbs from Hydrotech and they work really well.

Only 12 bux a bulb,


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I use the same bulbs. I get them from the local hydroponics store.

Lee


----------



## tf_fish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Lee what size are this bulbs
Tiberio


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Lee_D said:


> I use the same bulbs. I get them from the local hydroponics store.
> 
> Lee


Me too.
--
Paul


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

They carry the 2, 3, and 4 foot lengths. Franks Magic Crops at the corner of New Street and Guelph Line in Burlington.

Lee


----------



## tf_fish (Aug 5, 2008)

Lee_D said:


> They carry the 2, 3, and 4 foot lengths. Franks Magic Crops at the corner of New Street and Guelph Line in Burlington.
> 
> Lee


Thanks Lee do they sale fixtures to?


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Not for fish tanks.

Lee


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Any fixture works over a fish tank

Most grow light fixtures are built to handle moisture.


----------

